# Best traping video on youtube



## c_matt92 (Jan 17, 2008)

And, yes, I am being sarcastic. I used to like these guys, but then I got old enough to know what politics was, and learned that there aren't many celebrities that are likable.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Boy I wish a could make as much money as those guys by saying I was "magic" because I could set of a trap and not get caught by reaching under the jaw! Everyone in that audience that believed that should have their "happy place" snaped in a rusty old wolf trap. Between the jaws of course!!!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

That video does absolutely nothing for trappers except give us a black eye.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ND trapper said:


> That video does absolutely nothing for trappers except give us a black eye.


i agree seems most videos on youtube that involve trapping,bowfishing and hunting give us a bad name :eyeroll:


----------

